
Inside the Chase plan to ‘ban’ screen scraping - kody
https://bankinnovation.net/allposts/operations/comp-reg/inside-the-chase-ban-on-screen-scraping/
======
rahimnathwani
This is great news. I wanted to sign up to a service recently, but it required
me to use Plaid to link my bank account. My bank presumably doesn't support an
API, as I was presented with a fake, branded login screen. I don't want to
share my bank username and password with anyone.

~~~
kody
Agreed! I've avoided using 3rd party budgeting apps because I can't bring
myself to give them my banking credentials. This would be a much more secure
solution. I'm hoping this ships with an API available to customers. I would be
extremely happy with an endpoint to retrieve all of my transactions, at the
very least.

